
Money.js and the Open Source Exchange Rates API = better currency conversion - jalbertbowden
http://www.josscrowcroft.com/2011/projects/money-js-and-the-open-source-exchange-rates-api-better-currency-conversion/
======
josscrowcroft
Cheers for posting this - it was already discussed on this thread =>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3111043>

